# Eye Prescription Issues/ Do I Qualify?



## mustardtiger57 (25 Jul 2013)

HI everyone,

Now I know there are alot of other posts out there regarding this topic, however I have been thinking about this nonstop and would just like to have some confirmation on whether or not my vision meets the acceptable standards to join the CF. On my contact lense box it says" PWR -4.00, CYL -1.25, Axis 170(left eye)" and "PWR -3.75, CYL -0.75, Axis 180(right eye)

which category would I fall into? I've read alot of posts regarding this topic none of which have mentioned "PWR" or "CYL".  Thanks to anyone who responds.


----------



## medicineman (25 Jul 2013)

Plenty of threads here regarding vision...we usually worry about the actual visual acuity ie - 20/x or 6/x in order to judge the vision category...then look at the prescription.

MM


----------



## mustardtiger57 (25 Jul 2013)

Ok so I found out that my eyesight is 20/400 in one eye  and 20/300 in the other, Now I know that is disqualifying however I plan to get rpk or LASIK surgery soon and the doc says that I should have no problem getting corrected to 20/20 in both eyes. So can I still join the CF or is this the end of the line?


----------



## MikeL (25 Jul 2013)

mustardtiger57 said:
			
		

> Ok so I found out that my eyesight is 20/400 in one eye  and 20/300 in the other, Now I know that is disqualifying however I plan to get rpk or LASIK surgery soon and the doc says that I should have no problem getting corrected to 20/20 in both eyes. So can I still join the CF or is this the end of the line?



I wouldn't automatically assume that you do not qualify, wait till the medical during the recruiting process and go off what they say.  You may be good to go for the CF and the trade you want.  If not, discuss LASIK/PRK with the medical staff and reapply after the surgery. I'm not sure how long after the surgery you have to wait, you'd have to check with the CFRC(or perhaps someone here knows).


----------



## Quirky (25 Jul 2013)

mustardtiger57 said:
			
		

> So can I still join the CF or is this the end of the line?



Depends on the trade...pilot probably not. I joined with a -5.00 in both eyes with no problems a decade ago.


----------



## JM2345 (25 Jul 2013)

mustardtiger57 said:
			
		

> Ok so I found out that my eyesight is 20/400 in one eye  and 20/300 in the other, Now I know that is disqualifying however I plan to get rpk or LASIK surgery soon and the doc says that I should have no problem getting corrected to 20/20 in both eyes. So can I still join the CF or is this the end of the line?



You could still fall under "V4" vision if you can see close to "20/20" with your glasses/contacts in, "As long as the refractive error does not exceed plus or minus 7.00 dioptres (+/– 7.00 D) spherical equivalent in the better eye." I don't know how the "PWR" or "Cyl" falls under that, because I just use glasses and my prescription has dioptres written right on it. (I think PWR is basically the same as dioptres from my few minutes of research.)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-A-eng.asp

For V4 vision you need to be at least "6/9" in your better eye, and at least 6/60 in your other eye. I believe from my recent testing, that is something like 1 line up from '20/20" for your better eye, and 2 lines up from "20/20" (it's not measured in 20s, but same idea) in your other eye. With laser eye surgery, you need to get an optometrist or doctor who performed the surgery to fill out a form saying you are "good to go." Doctors usually want you to follow up with them for 6 months after the surgery, so I wouldn't expect to get your medical approved until 6 months after laser eye surgery. No idea if the CF has a minimum wait time, the recruiting staff just told me I need a letter if I decide to get it.

What trades do you think you are interested in? Because you can decide right away if you should hold off on applying until you decide if you want to do surgery or not. Anything requiring V1/V2/V3 for sure you wouldn't qualify for based on the information you gave us so far. But V4 you might still be able to.

If you look at this list here:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-E-eng.asp

Look under the first column "V". V4 you MIGHT qualify for (need to be tested by the medical staff at the recruiting center), and V3 or under need surgery to qualify for based on the information so far.


----------



## mustardtiger57 (25 Jul 2013)

well i just talked to my optometrist, and he has informed me that my vision should be correctable to 20/20 through lasik surgery. So hopefully I'll get the surgery, pass the medical,qualify for v1/v2 ,and if I'm lucky join the infantry or engineers.  Having Lasik corrected 20/20 wouldn't inhibit me from any trades besides pilot right?


----------



## JM2345 (25 Jul 2013)

mustardtiger57 said:
			
		

> well i just talked to my optometrist, and he has informed me that my vision should be correctable to 20/20 through lasik surgery. So hopefully I'll get the surgery, pass the medical,qualify for v1/v2 ,and if I'm lucky join the infantry or engineers.  Having Lasik corrected 20/20 wouldn't inhibit me from any trades besides pilot right?



http://www.forces.ca/en/page/faq-101

Effective 20 March 2008 the Chief of Air Staff endorsed the recommendation from the Aeromedical Policy & Standards Committee to approve laser refractive surgery for CF aircrew including pilots. 

The following procedures have been approved:

    WFG (Wavefront guided) or conventional PRK (Photorefractive Keratectomy)
    WFG or conventional LASEK (Laser epithelial Keratomileusis) or Epi-LASIK (Epithelial LASIK)
    WFG or conventional LASIK (Laser assisted in situ Keratomileusis) either with mechanical or femtosecond keratome.

Even pilots can join with Lasik. So, the answer is that Laser Eye Surgery can be approved for everyone, if it is one of those types of laser eye surgery listed above, it is approved. Just need your optometrist or the surgeon who does the surgery to sign off on you, and they usually have no problem after a few months if everything goes well after the surgery. Keep in mind, there are always risks, but I am also trying to take the plunge and go for it. It's a big investment but it can change your life, and the procedures are very safe these days. 

The "best" guy near me has a 1 month wait list for the initial consultation, 2 months after that wait list for his "eye health" consultation, and another 1 month after that for surgery. So I am going to be set back 9 months at least if I go for it, but like I said, it's a life changing investment and I think I am going to go for it. I am also V4 so very limited in the choices I can apply for.


----------

